# Need ideas for cooling off my dogs



## Sookie's mom (Jan 31, 2007)

When traveling, I've heard a good way to cool off a dog on a hot day is to lay a wet towel on the floor. Keep it in a cooler in the car and spread out the towel when the dog needs it. Are there any other things I could keep in the cooler as well.....some type of treat that will help with hydration? or ??? Of course lots of water available.

We live on the coast (cool weather) and are thinking about moving inland where the summer temps are in the 100's. What's the best way to help a dog (unfortunately he's black) adapt to the change?

Thanks


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

You can buy cooling bandanas that you soak in cold water for half an hour, and will stay cool for several hours. I just bought one to use for my Pug when it gets really hot.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Woohoo, just my department!
Ok, so originally being from Arizona (searing desert 110+ degrees) cooling off is a big thing! 
First, lots and lots of available water (I had mine dripping from the spicket outside to keep it fresh and cold) also adding icecubes to said water helps a lot!
His/her color shouldn't be a big issue unless in the sun a lot - then it gets warm, but as long as he/she is short haired (or medium) it won't be as bad
The cooling bandana's "kind of" work - I say this because of the lack of humidity they don't last nearly as long as you'd like them to - the dry air sucks the moisture right out of them and then the gel gets warm. Depending on humidity levels they can be effective or not.
Lots of shade if outdoors. Mine loved our tree in the yard in AZ, I watered it all the time so it always had cool moist dirt under it.

If your dog stays indoors, the AC works wonders too  I know mine wanted to stay in most of the summer (and now it's flip flopped with the icy death winters that I can't force them out the door) - and they would lay on my tile floor...nice and cool. 

They also have the neato ice cube trays in bone shapes for summer weather


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Cooling bandanas are really neat. Cooling Coats and vests are also available

http://www.designerdoggiewear.com/cooling.html

http://www.pethints.com/product_inf...oolingJacket&gclid=CKOGid38qZMCFRLoxgodmVqkng

http://www.coolingapparel.com.au/k9_cooling_vest.htm

You can take the large soda bottles fill them with water about an inch or two from the top and freeze. You can put them around on the ground or wheverever your dog lays to relax, this way the dog can lay up against them and stay cool.


----------



## scintillady (Dec 13, 2007)

Ruby climbs in the cool cast iron bathtub and sleeps!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Great shot, now there's a girl that knows how to stay cool. Cute!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Kuma'sMom said:


> You can buy cooling bandanas that you soak in cold water for half an hour, and will stay cool for several hours. I just bought one to use for my Pug when it gets really hot.


I've got one of these for Dakota and it seems to work pretty well. You can also get something similar in jacket form - http://coolk-9.com/

ETA: Lol, I just realized that Pat pretty much posted what I did, but better. Go to show that nothing good ever comes from simply skimming a thread


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to get the cooling coat, but they're not available here yet, I just found the banadanas for the first time the other day.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Our dog is black, too, and gets very hot in the sun. We got her a kiddie pool, which she loves. There are also outdoor cooling fans that use water to spray a fine mist -- makes it feel cooler. Elevated dog beds are great, too. They look like a square or rectangular hammock for dogs and are about 3-5 inches off the ground, allowing air to circulate underneath. Here's a link: 

http://www.idogbeds.com/dog-beds/outdoor-dog-beds/deluxepetbed.cfm

There are also cooling mats you can buy -- see petco or petsmart. And cold watermelon is good. Our dog loves it and it seems to help keep her hydrated. I also mix low-sodium chicken broth (make sure it's not made with onions or garlic) and beef broth with water and freeze it in ice cube trays. She loves these, too.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I would stay away from cooling coats and vests!!! They can be very dangerous. In order to cool a dog, you need the heat to dissapate/evaporate from their body. You put a cooling coat on the dog, you are trapping that heat next to their skin. Not good. The things that just go around the neck would be safer.

The best way to cool a dog is to run cool water over their chest, armpits, ears and belly - basically the areas the skin is the thinnest...you will get the most heat evaporation from those areas. Shade is good, though a breeze or fan is ideal for dissapating that heat. 

It gets pretty hot and humid around here, so we avoid being outside a lot or exercising in the heat of the day. Doggy activities are reserved for mornings and evenings when it's cool outside. We also work up to exercising/playing/spending time in the heat. Dogs that spend most of their time in A/C'd houses need to be conditioned to working in very hot conditions.

In the summer, our dogs love their frozen treats - frozen eggs, bananas, bones. But a cold treat alone won't keep your dog from overheating. I'm especially careful with our black dogs.

Mostly, know the symptoms of heat stroke. It is a medical emergency.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Thought of something else for hydration purposes...they make a clear odorless, tasteless Electrolyte powder you could put in the water. I agree with the cooling vests and bandanas...it's also not something you'd want to leave on them while you were say, at work or something...what if they got tangled?
Kiddie pools are good for outside too!


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

Let's go at it scientifically: Dogs perspire through the pads on their feet and through panting.  Making them stand in cool (not icy!) water and giving them a cool drink will probably cool them off the fastest. Other than that: Swimming and no exercise during the hot times of the day, plus ample shade/air-conditioned rooms/tile floors should help too.


----------

